# He's my bitch



## ayupshiplad

Hi guys,

was just wondering if there's a way of saying bitch in Portuguese in the sense of 's/he's my bitch'? Hope this one isn't too challenging 

ANY suggestions very welcome!


----------



## Alandria

Ela é minha cadela.
Ela é minha cachorra.
She's my bitch.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Oh it's just cadela...how mildly disappointing!

If I were to say 'he's my bitch' though, could I say 'ele é a minha cadela'?


----------



## Outsider

Alandria's literal translation notwithstanding, I don't think we really have a way of saying "He's my bitch" in Portuguese.
But perhaps you should explain in other words what that expression means, in case I'm mistaken.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Hmm, I'm finding this rather hard to paraphrase. I recently tried to say "Don't worry about him, he's my bitch" at work, and what I meant was that he was subserviant to me, that he would do whatever I wanted...kind of like having someone whipped, if you know what I mean by that. Also it suggests that I own him (in the traditional sense, not in the sense that we young people mean!). Would cadela be understood?


----------



## Outsider

"Ele é a minha cadela" is too literal. It would just sound bizarre, in my opinion.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Arf. Is there a way of saying that you have someone whipped?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Outsider said:


> It would just sound bizarre, in my opinion.


... and kinky.

"Ele é meu escravo" would do.


----------



## Outsider

Yes, I was thinking that "bitch" in this sense is close to "slave". Except that we don't normally say such things. At least, not in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ha, well, I think I'll maybe just avoid using such a term around my Brazilians then!! It doesn't really have kinky connotations in English (unless you want it too), it just means that you have a guy do whatever you want, but it normally doesn't apply to sex, just mundane things!


----------



## Macunaíma

_"He/She's my bitch"_ é engraçado por causa das outras acepções da palavra _bitch_. Em português (no Brasil, pelo menos), sem o tom de pilhéria da expressão original, você poderia dizer que alguém é o seu _capacho_ (literalmete: _mat_, _rug_). _Capacho_ é alguém que faz tudo o que você quer, ou porque é um bajulador ou porque quer lhe agradar à todo custo.


----------



## Archimec

Fazer de alguém _gato-sapato_ poderia exprimir a mesma ideia?


----------



## Outsider

Não está mal, mas prefiro a sugestão do Macunaíma. Não me tinha lembrado de "capacho" (_doormat_), e acho que traduz bem a ideia.

 Que fique claro para a Ayupshiplad que isto não é coisa que se diga na cara do próprio "capacho", se a conversa for séria. E nem toda a gente levaria a bem ser tratada de "capacho", mesmo que fosse de brincadeira.


----------



## Macunaíma

Archimec said:


> Fazer de alguém _gato-sapato_ poderia exprimir a mesma ideia?


 
É um conceito parecido, mas você não pode dizer que alguém é seu _gato *e* sapato. _Essa expressão é sempre usada com o verbo _fazer_ (_fazer de alguém gato e sapato_ ou _fazer gato e sapato de alguém_)


----------



## Hallick

Seeing as how this phrase came up from the prison system in the U.S. (somebody's "bitch" is another prisoner who's usually forced into a sexual relationship and also runs their errands and such) and spread into pop culture, is there a term that's used in the prisons of Brasil or Portugal equal to it?


----------



## Outsider

If there is one in Portugal, I don't think it's commonly used outside of prisons.


----------



## merodakke

Veja bem essa espressão tem que ser usada com açguem que voce tenha o mnimo de amizade.

Eu diria : "Ela é minha tchuchuca","Ela é minha cachorra","Ela é minha potranca","Ela é minha escrava".


----------



## Benvindo

Hallick said:


> Seeing as how this phrase came up from the prison system in the U.S. (somebody's "bitch" is another prisoner who's usually forced into a sexual relationship and also runs their errands and such) and spread into pop culture, is there a term that's used in the prisons of Brasil or Portugal equal to it?


 
- - - - - - - - - - 
In Brazil there is this funny expression, "ser a mulherzinha da cadeia/cela", literally "to be the prison's/cell's 'little wife' ", which in my opionion already says much of one's role in such a friendly environment!

As for the person who keeps another under dominance, we could say in Brazil (Rio, specially, I think), "X come na minha mão", meaning "X eats from my hand", that is, X is like a domestic or tamed animal, a pet...

BV


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ah many things to reply to! Thanks for all your suggestions 

Righto, I don't think that capacho could work, because it's not that they're your doormat if they're your bitch...Hmm, in English doormat in that sense has negative connotations, but saying that someone is your bitch is normally jokey, as no-one would use that sort of language on a daily basis* (but I think Out has dealt with that point)!

As for 'fazer de alguém gato-sapato', I really have no idea if it would work in the context. 

I thought of another phrase which might be helpful: 'to have someone under the thumb'. It's roughly the same idea as having someone whipped, which can convey being someone's bitch.

Hallick, I never knew the term derives from U.S prisons, how intriguing! Would you agree that being someone's bitch isn't always sexual though? For that reason I think I'll avoid the suggestion of 'escravo' as to me it just smacks of 'esclavage'! 

I am, however, rather loving 'ser a mulherzinha da cadeia/cela', but I'm not sure if it would be apparant what I meant? 

"Watch out for X, be careful!"
"Não te aflige, ele é a minha mulherzinha da cela!"

I have the feeling that just would just sound rather random though? Also, is this expression known in Portugal too? 


*New thread coming on this point!


----------



## Benvindo

ayupshiplad said:


> Ah many things to reply to! Thanks for all your suggestions
> 
> Righto, I don't think that capacho could work, because it's not that they're your doormat if they're your bitch...Hmm, in English doormat in that sense has negative connotations, but saying that someone is your bitch is normally jokey, as no-one would use that sort of language on a daily basis* (but I think Out has dealt with that point)!
> 
> As for 'fazer de alguém gato-sapato', I really have no idea if it would work in the context.
> 
> I thought of another phrase which might be helpful: 'to have someone under the thumb'. It's roughly the same idea as having someone whipped, which can convey being someone's bitch.
> 
> Hallick, I never knew the term derives from U.S prisons, how intriguing! Would you agree that being someone's bitch isn't always sexual though? For that reason I think I'll avoid the suggestion of 'escravo' as to me it just smacks of 'esclavage'!
> 
> I am, however, rather loving 'ser a mulherzinha da cadeia/cela', but I'm not sure if it would be apparant what I meant?
> 
> "Watch out for X, be careful!"
> "Não te aflige, ele é a minha mulherzinha da cela!"
> 
> I have the feeling that just would just sound rather random though? Also, is this expression known in Portugal too?
> 
> 
> *New thread coming on this point!


 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
ayupshiplad, I don't think it would be a terrific idea to use the "mulherzinha" thing when dealing with fellow employees or friends, at least in Brazil! That would sound very misplaced, to say the least. Though funny (when applied to people you don't know or don't like), that expression would be felt as very demeanouring (more so, I'd say, if you consider a macho-ist culture - like Brazilian's!!!) Hope that helps to put the thing into some perspective. And that you understand what I've just said - if my English is not bad enough to get everything mixed-up!


----------



## Hallick

ayupshiplad said:


> Hallick, I never knew the term derives from U.S prisons, how intriguing! Would you agree that being someone's bitch isn't always sexual though?


 
I agree. Nowadays, at least in the US, being somebody's "bitch" could just mean you're easily manipulated or eager to do anything somebody else wants you to do.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Benvindo said:


> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> ayupshiplad, I don't think it would be a terrific idea to use the "mulherzinha" thing when dealing with fellow employees or friends, at least in Brazil! That would sound very misplaced, to say the least. Though funny (when applied to people you don't know or don't like), that expression would be felt as very demeanouring (more so, I'd say, if you consider a macho-ist culture - like Brazilian's!!!) Hope that helps to put the thing into some perspective. And that you understand what I've just said - if my English is not bad enough to get everything mixed-up!


 
Now you're just encouraging me to use it One guy I work with is a complete **** and is VERY 'macho'...when I jokingly implied that he liked men because he just spanked a guy with a towel, he very bitterly and harshly told me to f*ck off! How charming. 

Anyway, the guy I was going to call my bitch was Scottish (A Brazilian warning me about a Scot- no comment) and the Brazilian I was talking to has a really good sense of humour so it might have been ok? Anyway, if I see that really rude guy again, I will be determined to fit in somewhere that he is my mulherzinha cause I want to wind him up and see him turn puce


----------



## Vanda

Ok, and let's come back to the word "bitch" linguistically, not personally!


----------



## oh_kristine

Que tal:

"ele é meu cachorrinho"

(vem aqui,
que agora eu to mandando,
vem meu cachorrinho,
a sua dona ta chamando!)


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ok, sorry Vanda!

So, if I were to use the mulherzinha phrase to a macho Brazilian with the purpose to wind him up, would it be seen by others as comical or too far do you think?


----------



## Vanda

If he is a friend or an acquaintance of yours, it'd be ok, if not, don't dare! He'll find it extremely offensive and may react in a very nasty way!


----------



## ayupshiplad

Hmm. He is a complete b*stard, so really does deserve it. I wouldn't exactly call him a friend, but all the other guys are, and I'm sure they would find it funny...though I do imagine that guy in question actually hitting me! Still...would be worth it I think...his face would be priceless! Though perhaps I'll take your advice and avoid it for now!


----------



## Benvindo

ayupshiplad said:


> Hmm. He is a complete b*stard, so really does deserve it. I wouldn't exactly call him a friend, but all the other guys are, and I'm sure they would find it funny...though I do imagine that guy in question actually hitting me! Still...would be worth it I think...his face would be priceless! Though perhaps I'll take your advice and avoid it for now!


 
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Yes, be careful. Or else, if you really cannot resist calling the nasty guy "mulherzinha", at least do it from a safe distance! Good luck!


----------



## Macunaíma

ATENÇÃO, POST COM PRETENSÃO A SER DEFINITIVO SOBRE O ASSUNTO!!! 

Isto é altamente _off-topic_, mas achei que devia registrar que a idéia de que um homem possa agredir uma mulher ao ser chamado de 'mulherzinha' me faz pensar em alguém com sérias dificuldades em resolver a questão da própria sexualidade. Nesse caso, ele devia tentar um namorado logo e ser feliz, em vez de perder tempo se deprimindo e deprimindo o mundo com a sua insegurança.

Dito isso, vale lembrar que 'mulherzinha' nesse caso não é nada idiomático. Parece até meio infantil. Ele também poderia pensar que você é uma _butch_ (_does_ _butch sound rude in English?_ ). Se você disser que ele é a sua 'vadia' ficaria mais próxima do alvo do que com 'mulherzinha', porque ele ao menos poderia achar que você estava falando como um cafetão (_pimp_). 

A verdade é que não há um termo equivalente, é preciso reconhecer isso. Ao falarmos uma língua diferente, às vezes ganhamos e às vezes perdemos. Aqui você perde essa interessante comparação. Seria pior tentar insistir nela, não ia ficar legal.

FOI DEFINITIVO?


----------



## ayupshiplad

Macunaíma said:


> Dito isso, vale lembrar que 'mulherzinha' nesse caso não é nada idiomático. Parece até meio infantil. Ele também poderia pensar que você é uma _butch_ (_does_ _butch sound rude in English?_ ). Se você disser que ele é a sua 'vadia' ficaria mais próxima do alvo do que com 'mulherzinha', porque ele ao menos poderia achar que você estava falando como um cafetão (_pimp_).


 
Well, I am a pimp, so that's why I kind of talk like one!

I am rather loving your usage of butch ahahaha. It's not considered rude in English (I don't think), but someone who is quite butch may disagree with you on that, I'm not too sure!

Thanks for a post that I only really half understood (that sounds sarcastic! I don't mean it to..."Thank you for your post, I only half understood it" would perhaps be better!). I think I'll just go with completely avoiding using this phrase as a safe option. 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## vandick37

"He is my bitch" no sentido de que a pessoa lhe é subserviente e faria o que você quer, numa tradução aproximada para o português, a meu ver, ficaria bem "ele é meu chapa". Chapa, aqui, significa camarada, amigo íntimo. No português falado no Brasil, alguém com essas características (chapa), colocaria a amizade acima de tudo e faria qualquer coisa que você quisesse. Assim, em "Don't worry about him, he's my bitch", frase utilizada em um ambiente de trabalho, poderia ser substituída tranquilamente por "Quanto a ele, não se preocupe. Ele é meu chapa", sem se preocupar em ofender a pessoa, caso ela venha a saber do que foi dito, e mesmo que fosse dito na frente dela não teria problema algum, porque "meu chapa" no Brasil é muito utilizado, não é constrangedor, e tem até uma conotação positiva.


----------



## moura

Olá,

Encontrei esta thread, quando vim ao forum português investigar a palavra "bitch".
No caso presente, trata-se de um "nome" chamado por uma adolescente a outra que fez uma coisa feia, numa conversa muito informal entre raparigas adolescentes.

A frase é: "(she) is clearly a major bitch."

Traduzi como "cabra". Estará correcto?
Obrigada


----------



## Carfer

moura said:


> Olá,
> 
> Encontrei esta thread, quando vim ao forum português investigar a palavra "bitch".
> No caso presente, trata-se de um "nome" chamado por uma adolescente a outra que fez uma coisa feia, numa conversa muito informal entre raparigas adolescentes.
> 
> A frase é: "(she) is clearly a major bitch."
> 
> Traduzi como "cabra". Estará correcto?
> Obrigada


 
'_Uma grande cabra_', acho que sim, que está correcto.


----------



## moura

Obrigada, Carfer.


----------



## btonasse

Ótimas sugestões, principalmente o "capacho" e "fazer alguém de gato e sapato". Mas, como alguém também falou, elas não se adaptam bem ao contexto e ao tom de brincadeira que ele quer dar à frase. "Ele é meu capacho" é extremamente pejorativo, e eu nunca ouvi isso em um contexto mais jocoso. Seria uma tradução perfeita se não fosse por isso. Já "mulherzinha da cadeia" não soaria nada natural e ainda poderia ser mal interpretado. Por incrível que pareça, acho que o cara que citou a música da Kelly Key sugeriu a melhor solução. "Ele é meu cachorrinho" pode até ser engraçado, mas não soa estranho nem necessariamente insultante.


----------

